# How am i supposed to apply for a new job when i'm so depressed all the time?



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I just look at job ads online and they all sound so awful, nothing out there really appeals, and i just have so little enthusiasm for job hunting because i'm so depressed a lot of the time.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Use every ounce of motivations you have to do it. Even i think looking online is better than nothing. I still remember those depressing days where i had to look for a job too.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, me too. I think I'm just going to apply to places nearby. I just need to figure out how but I lack the motivation right now. It has to be soon though 'cause I'm really low on money.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know either...It depresses me too just looking at ads. None of them seem like something I could even handle doing. I applied for a tutoring job since I have little experience and I got a call back and the lady said there was a family needing in home tutoring..and I never called back, partly out of fear and partly because I wasn't really interested in that job. The other tutoring job that I really wanted never even called :mum. 

I have known a few people that have just gotten jobs handed to them essentially because they knew someone. Ugh. Frustrating knowing that some people don't even have to put in any effort in getting one. That would probably be ideal because it seems getting a job is such a struggle these days. What kinds of jobs are you looking at exactly? What are the position titles? Just wondering.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Tinydancer20 said:


> What kinds of jobs are you looking at exactly? What are the position titles? Just wondering.


I dunno thats the part i'm trying to figure out, not sure what i want to do. I'm in an admin job at the moment, so i could get another admin type role but that type of work doesn't interest me at all. My parents keep pushing for me to get an IT type job which would be more interesting, but they all want experience in those job ads, they say i should do a night class course but i don't know if i want an IT job that bad. Not sure i have the motivation for it, plus lately my depression has really taken a hold of me.
I don't know what to do.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

job searching is the most demeaning and depressing thing a person can do and it certainly won't help u with ur depression


it's essentially walking up to strangers and asking them could u be their slave


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> job searching is the most demeaning and depressing thing a person can do and it certainly won't help u with ur depression
> 
> it's essentially walking up to strangers and asking them could u be their slave


how can something that will lead you to new horizons be depressing

your depressed because of your current life, a new job will change that

you should approach it with excitement that something will finally rid of you of your depression


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> how can something that will lead you to new horizons be depressing
> 
> your depressed because of your current life, a new job will change that
> 
> you should approach it with excitement that something will finally rid of you of your depression


theres nothing exciting about being the next man/woman's wage slave bro


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

I get depressed looking at the qualifications the require. It makes me want to just give ever upgrading to more money. And they always require a "outgoing, upbeat, teamplayer with excellent customer service skills"


----------



## Defilon (Oct 20, 2013)

That's where I'm stuck right now and I've been for years. How am I supposed to apply for jobs when every single job around sucks? I'm already down hill, and just the tought of looking for a job depresses me 10 times more and I want to give up on life. And tell me, who wants to hire a depressed man with no social skills anyway?


----------



## DarthChic (Oct 16, 2013)

I feel you. I'm not depressed (I think), but I have the same attitude when looking at jobs. I graduated from uni a few months ago, and I still haven't sent out my CV and applied for any job. They all sound like they involve a lot of talking to new people, or you need to be a freaking genius to do a certain job, or it just sounds like the job will have no decent future for you what so ever. So, yeah, now I just avoid looking altogether. It feels like I'm just reminding myself that I can't do anything, cause even sometimes the simplest job involves something too difficult for me to do.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I understand the feeling. Depression has not only caused me not to look for jobs on a daily basis, it's also caused me not to go to interviews. Depression and anxiety caused me to quit a job before I even started (attended orientation, got my hours, never went in for my first day. It was only Walmart, so probably not a big loss, but now I'm kicking myself for leaving it because my parents need the money). 

Honestly, depression a huge boulder dangling from the ceiling forever threatening to crush the person underneath it. I don't know if it's better to let the boulder fall or keep trying to get away from the damned thing.


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

NicoShy said:


> I get depressed looking at the qualifications the require. It makes me want to just give ever upgrading to more money. And they always require a "outgoing, upbeat, teamplayer with excellent customer service skills"


That is the thing that always makes me cry when I look for jobs. Everytime I see that I feel crushed and hopeless.


----------



## DanaWK (Jan 15, 2012)

I got laid off 4-5 months ago. Since then I've been at home doing pretty much nothing depressed and every time i think about going back to work i get so nervous that i just say **** it and do something else to take my mind off of it, Id rather just stay home and live off unemployment insurance because its easier. Thankfully i work for a union and getting a job is as easy as calling and posting in for one, i just hope they understand when i tell them I've been soul searching and trying to figure out how to deal with this "affliction". 

Am I lazy? Am I a ***** who needs to man up? I'm not sure if Im a ****ing retard or if i actually do suffer from ADD, anxiety and depression. Maybe I just need to try harder, I have no ****ing clue.

I start a job and I get bored of it after 2 months because its no longer exciting or stimulating. My mind then wanders while working and i end up screwing up, I then proceed to get nervous as **** and screw up even more, then i get frustrated and angry and screw up EVEN more, its a vicious circle of incompetence. By the time the 2-3 month mark roles around i'm already sick of my job and the bosses are getting pissed at me. I've been fired from 4 of the 8 jobs I've had because of that. I have no ****ing clue how i'm going to make it to retirement at this rate. Gonna start add meds soon as my last resort. Some days i feel like offing myself because I feel like such a failure and life is such a pain in the ***.


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm "underemployed" in terms of the qualifications I have for the job now. I've been meaning to seek other employment, but I'm just so goddamn unsure of myself. I don't want to get a masters or go back for another bachelor's either because of my negative college experience.


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

DanaWK said:


> I got laid off 4-5 months ago. Since then I've been at home doing pretty much nothing depressed and every time i think about going back to work i get so nervous that i just say **** it and do something else to take my mind off of it, Id rather just stay home and live off unemployment insurance because its easier. Thankfully i work for a union and getting a job is as easy as calling and posting in for one, i just hope they understand when i tell them I've been soul searching and trying to figure out how to deal with this "affliction".
> 
> Am I lazy? Am I a ***** who needs to man up? I'm not sure if Im a ****ing retard or if i actually do suffer from ADD, anxiety and depression. Maybe I just need to try harder, I have no ****ing clue.
> 
> I start a job and I get bored of it after 2 months because its no longer exciting or stimulating. My mind then wanders while working and i end up screwing up, I then proceed to get nervous as **** and screw up even more, then i get frustrated and angry and screw up EVEN more, its a vicious circle of incompetence. By the time the 2-3 month mark roles around i'm already sick of my job and the bosses are getting pissed at me. I've been fired from 4 of the 8 jobs I've had because of that. I have no ****ing clue how i'm going to make it to retirement at this rate. Gonna start add meds soon as my last resort. Some days i feel like offing myself because I feel like such a failure and life is such a pain in the ***.


Wow, 4 from 8 jobs? I'm not a doctor, so don't take my word for it, but if you feel that distracted you may have ADHD. Have you tried consulting a psychiatrist?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I know. It's hard to find the motivation to do anything when your depressed. The drama has started at my work, so it's something I need to start doing.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

If you have real depression, you should be trying to improve that first really, as it can make you unfit for work. Even if you get an interview, you probably won't get the job because you'll be displaying a cold demeanor. If it's for a job you won't really enjoy much, it won't change much except you'll have a bit more money. Go and see your Dr and if you're on SSRIs already ask to try something different and maybe look into therapy as well.


----------



## toolband185 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ysonesse said:


> I understand the feeling. Depression has not only caused me not to look for jobs on a daily basis, it's also caused me not to go to interviews. Depression and anxiety caused me to quit a job before I even started (attended orientation, got my hours, never went in for my first day. It was only Walmart, so probably not a big loss, but now I'm kicking myself for leaving it because my parents need the money).
> 
> Honestly, depression a huge boulder dangling from the ceiling forever threatening to crush the person underneath it. I don't know if it's better to let the boulder fall or keep trying to get away from the damned thing.


This describes me to the T. I have left my job due to depression and anxiety without having anything lined up. I literally walked out after being there for 4 years. I have big responsibilities to attend too (child support and helping pay rent.) Every morning before I would go to work I would wake up *WITHOUT* a alarm knowing that it must have been getting close to panic attacks of leaving to go and morning meetings.

Now here I lay in bed at 4:30 in the morning with my stomach with butterflies and worry because I'm suppose to hear from a person tomorrow at temporary agency to get setup for orientation. I don't even want to answer to the phone but I know I have too and I'm scared to death.

I really wish i could have done it all over again before I left. Now I set here almost a month of being unemployed and getting help from my family, depressed, scared to leave my house and having major set backs. I can't stand to even get out of my bed or hearing anyone leave the apartment because I know I feel I'm either going to be in jail or on the street.


----------



## Skittles21 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi, you mentioned you've been depressed a lot. Have you ever thought of speaking to someone about this perhaps your doctor or seek a counsellor/therapist? I can completely understand how you feel as I have been job hunting for sometime now and feel like I am not getting anywhere. I still continue to persevere and hope that the right one will come along.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Exactly, I should be looking for jobs right now but everytime I do, the jobs look horrifically boring and and not me and I just feel soooooo low.
I'm underemployed at the minute, admin - this position is even less responsibility and lower pay than my last one (but longer hours), it's almost demeaning, I really miss any form of mental stimulation. I don't know why they push you so hard in school or exaggerate how good grades are a good thing. Grades and school mean nothing.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have this same problem, but mostly I get discouraged because it doesn't ever lead to anything. I've been applying to jobs for a long time, and I've never gotten one. The rare times I get contacted or have an interview, it never works out, and it makes me feel terrible, so I'm hesitant to try.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

You just do it. I'm depressed, but I still work. You just have to suck it up and do it.


----------

